# Repticon Chicagoland July 28 - 29



## Repticon (Jul 15, 2011)

Kane County Fairgrounds
Prairie Event Center
525 South Randall Road
St.Charles, IL 60174





Repticon is proud to announce our Illinois debut with Repticon Chicagoland, July 28-29, 2012 in St. Charles, Ill. Join us at the newly completed Prairie Event Center at the Kane County Fairgrounds for a weekend packed with a great selection of animals, reptile supplies and merchandise, entertaining seminars and live animal presentations, and much more. Watch this website for exciting updates on Repticon's first Midwestern show, Repticon Chicagoland!


Featuring reptile and amphibian breeders and wholesalers, reptile pet products and supplies, educational seminars and exhibits, and fun-filled activities for the entire family!

Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm 

Admission: Adults - $10.00 
Children (5-12) - $5.00, 
Four and under FREE! 

Two Day VIP Ticket: Adults - $12.00 (online) $15 (at door) Children - $5.00

to book tables contact:
Justin Meitz
(775) 544-9637
[email protected]


For more information: Repticon Chicagoland Main Page


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Josh's Frogs will be there, and hopes you will be too!


----------

